# Vumatel (fiber internet) Emmarentia



## BuzzGlo (30/6/15)

If you are interested in getting Fiber or basically anything better than the service we are getting from telkom at the moment please sign up. 

There are no obligations. Show your interest and once vumatel gets 400 people they will move on installing the cables in the area. Currently Emmarentia is sitting on a 40% interest rate (160 people) 

for pricing
https://vuma.venturanext.se/Service...bXwirBl%2faUqpxsa6EH0u%2b4txwnflOsNpXmhwoQ%3d

to sign up
https://vumatel.servicezones.net/Home/MainSearch?zoneGroup=8e0298ce-0840-441f-b801-a37300756924


----------

